# Meet my Snowshoe!



## Snowshoe (Apr 26, 2012)

Her name is Pearl and she is a Snowshoe breed. She is going to be 3 months in a few weeks.


----------



## golden_lily (Apr 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! She looks so sweet and dainty.

And we have that ducky, too.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She looks like she is smiling.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

What a darling face she has! Her nose just begs to be kissed!


----------



## Poetess (May 2, 2012)

Pretty little girl. She does look like she's smiling!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

What a cutie! Enjoy her


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute, bet you can't wait to get her home hope the next few weeks pass quickly for you


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

very cute little blue eyed sweetie


----------



## rescuecatmommy (May 7, 2012)

She's absolutely precious!


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

She is so cute! little honey!:kittyball


----------



## Thradia (May 6, 2012)

oh she is too adorable!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Very cute. Snowshoe is new to me.


----------



## Snowshoe (Apr 26, 2012)

GhostTown said:


> Very cute. Snowshoe is new to me.



Snowshoe breeds originated from a breeder who was breeding siamese cats and a litter of kittens all came out with white feet. So the breeder bred the kittens with American Shorthair breed and the result was a new breed called Snowshoe.

They have Siamese feature but have all white paws and some white in the face and/or forehead.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

GhostTown said:


> Very cute. Snowshoe is new to me.


They are a rare breed with very few breeders. They are hard to breed with the correct markings

There are similar patterned moggies around though and many people just call their moggie a Snowshoe when it really isn't


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I read the wiki page right after my post. Pretty interesting history. Kind of sounds like Ragdoll history in a way, only without such a confusing beginning, and the cats are very difficult get pattern correct. I love American ingenuity!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

she is gorgeous! I would like to own a snowshoe someday


----------

